# 你就是个二



## yuechu

大家好，

I heard the following expression in a TV show today: "你就是个二". (husband is criticizing wife for doing something bad)

I can't seem to be find this word in my dictionary (besides having the definition "two"). Does anybody know specifically what it means?

谢谢/Thanks!


----------



## jillwxy

“二” in this sentence means "stupid", or in Chinese "傻乎乎的”。
It became popular only in recent years, and that's why your dictionary didn't have this definition.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, jillwxy! Is it usually just a noun or can it be an adjective as well?
For ex. "你太二(了？)" --> is this possible/natural?


----------



## treeast

“你太二了” 口语中常用到.You can also say“你就是个二货”


----------



## jillwxy

hi, baosheng, it can be used both as a noun and as an adjective. 
"你太二了“ is very common.
we also often use it for self-mock, e.g. if we did something stupid again, we will say, "喔，我又二了。“

personally i think this usage came from the word "二百五“, which also means "stupid", but "二” is less negative and will less likely to offend others, but you still need to be careful of using it to someone you are not very familiar with.


----------



## xiaolijie

> personally i think this usage came from the word "二百五“


This is interesting! 
Can someone tell us why "二百五“ is associated with "stupid"?


----------



## jillwxy

o_o .... I used it since I was a kid...I searched the Internet and found there are several sayings, and one of them says it is related to folk stories dating back to the Warring States Period.but they're in Chinese, so you can try searching yourself.


----------



## zhang3

I don't think it make sense to people who is living in the south of China.


----------



## jillwxy

Do you? But I myself live in south of China.


----------



## BODYholic

xiaolijie said:


> This is interesting!
> Can someone tell us why "二百五“ is associated with "stupid"?



I believe this is chiefly Taiwanese. At least from the frequent usage I've seen in Taiwanese variety shows aired in Singapore. And to be honest, although I know what it means, I haven't a clue why is it so. But Baidu has something to share. http://baike.baidu.com/view/775.htm


----------



## viajero_canjeado

BODYholic said:


> I believe this is chiefly Taiwanese. At least from the frequent usage I've seen in Taiwanese variety shows aired in Singapore.



Just speaking from personal experience (and I just checked with a couple Taiwanese classmates who told me 大陸人應該比較會說), it's not frequently used here in Taiwan, though people understand what it means. Probably more common would be to say 笨拙 or use the Taiwanese word "liong gong" (transcribed 兩光)。說不定跟代溝有關吧，因為我所詢問的是年輕人。一般來說(據我了解)，這個詞不常用。


----------



## SuperXW

A related joke here..."你就是个井——横竖都是二！"
……


----------



## BODYholic

viajero_canjeado said:


> Just speaking from personal experience (and I just checked with a couple Taiwanese classmates who told me 大陸人應該比較會說), it's not frequently used here in Taiwan, though people understand what it means. Probably more common would be to say 笨拙 or use the Taiwanese word "liong gong" (transcribed 兩光)。說不定跟代溝有關吧，因為我所詢問的是年輕人。一般來說(據我了解)，這個詞不常用。



1. Yes, it is also likely that mainland Chinese used it more often than Taiwanese. We have very few China made TV programs broadcasted here. I will pay more attention if I do come across them next time.

2. I would say "二百五“ is more like 呆呆, 傻呼呼 or 傻头傻脑, not so much about 笨拙. Although if you search the latter in a dictionary, it may return the result "笨". Usually, it carries the sense of clumsiness, and not really silly or stupid.

3. Yes, I also agreed with you that it could be a matter of 代溝. Since I have heard "二百五“ from old-timers like 小猪，小鬼，蝴蝶 and may be in the talk show 康熙来了. It is definitely understandable that your young Taiwanese friends may consider them passé.


----------



## kong.zhong

In south of China, nobody use it. At least, in Guangdong Province.


----------



## brazil2011

according to thread author,you can consider "二“ as a bad word which means fool,stupid or retarded.Frankly,it is not the worst word if you want to abuse somebody.
To some extent,it is used between friends,for kidding each other without  malevolence.Sometimes you can speak it to yourself also,making fun of yourself to please others.
take it easy.


----------

